# Looking for: large, clear Acrylic tubes



## MPowers (Mar 9, 2012)

We are searching for a source of large, clear Acrylic tubes.
size desired:
12'-0" long 6" o.d., 3/16" to 3/8" wall. looking for 42 of these.

Could be made of two short sections if they can be plastic welded to
the longer length.

We'd like to go direct to the manufacturer is possible.

Anyone have contact info or.......?.


----------



## epimetheus (Mar 9, 2012)

U.S. Plastics

I hope cost isn't a concern...


----------



## erosing (Mar 9, 2012)

McMaster-Carr
Clear PVC Pipe and Fittings - Alsco Industrial Products
Plastic Tubing, Rubber Hose, Fittings, Clamps - from Tubing and Hose Manufacturer NewAge Industries


----------



## Van (Mar 9, 2012)

You probably know this but get ready to shell out MAJOR Bucks. 

SABIC Polymershapes Home Page


----------



## MPowers (Mar 10, 2012)

We are moving from Acrylic to clear PVC. Available lengths and UV resistance are the major factors. 

Just to give a better idea of what this is for, we are designing, engineering and installing the first 12 of 48 "Light Towers" that will line US Hi Way 30 the 6 miles from I-35 to the Iowa State University campus and football stadium. The towers are 40' tall structures with a custom built aluminum truss tower as the central support. The central truss tower is surrounded by a series of cylindrical perforated steel "screens" (1" holes on a 75% open pattern) and lit from within with LED units, don't ask me what kind or type, our lighting department is taking care of that aspect! At the top there three 6" diameter plastic tubes between 8' and 14' tall, pointing straight up and internally lit to glow and shine a beam straight up. 

Some of the issues we are dealing with are ground anchor strength, wind load at 50' on an open Iowa plain and UV endurance of the candles (the plastic tubes). The light units are manufactured as part of the architectural line of a major lighting manufacturer and designed for harsh outdoor exposure, as are the control modules which will be contained within enclosures in the cast concrete bases of the towers. 

One design element that we are proud of is the designed accessibility for maintenance and up-keep. It does require a large boom lift, but large, finger friendly access doors and hatches, while hidden within the "look" of the structure, are placed strategically to allow the fixtures and interior to be easily serviced and maintained.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 10, 2012)

Vaguely reminds me of this:


That brightly colored sculpture outside the Smith Center? It's music to artist's eyes - Saturday, March 10, 2012 | 2 a.m. - Las Vegas Sun

> This 80-foot long sculpture outside the Smith Center for the Performing Arts is artist Tim Bavington’s vision of Aaron Copland’s “Fanfare for the Common Man.”



Or of course, this:

Light Sculpture At LAX, Los Angeles International Airport, El Segundo, Los Angeles County, California, United States Stock Photo Image

> Light Sculpture At LAX, Los Angeles International Airport, El Segundo, Los Angeles County, California, United States


----------



## 65535 (Mar 15, 2012)

IF UV and weathering are a concern you want Polycarbonate, PVC won't last.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 19, 2012)

*High-Way light towers*

Some of you may remember a while back, I asked about sources for large acrylic tubes. Well, with a few desing and engineering changes along the way, the finished product ready to debut. When they found out how much it cost they cut from 42 to 12 towers for the initial installation, but plan for the rest later.
<AMES ART: New Gateway Light Sculptures | WHOTV.com>


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: High-Way light towers*

Wow. $1 million bucks. Did they use the acrylic or switch to polycarbonate?


----------

